# Let me tell my story, not ready to give up



## shawnebgood (Jun 11, 2014)

So this is the first post i have ever made to any forum anywhere,

Ive owned a mountain bike for years, hardly ever ride it. Last summer started riding again, realy enjoyed just being in the fresh air, and the freedom. 
I started noticing all these super fit people passing me on these awesome looking bionic machines, after some research i discovered these are road bikes, my interest is engaged.
In the middle of the summer my cheap Schwin mountian bike was stolen, very dishartened, i decided this was my chance to try my hand at a road bike. 
I in no way could justify the cost of a new bike (i have spent way too much money on too many new hobbies that only hold my interest for a few weeks at best), so i took to craigslist. After many weeks of searching, i found an 80's Free Spirit 10 speed road bike. Talked the seller all the way down to $30! (i may have paid to much lol)
Very excited about my purchase, i try to ride, TRY is the key word here. I could hardly go more than 100 yards!
Deciding that this was the bikes fault, i made up my mind to give the bike a complete make over. Meticulously taking the bike apart piece by piece, doing lots of research, replacing the parts i can, cleaning polishing and greasing every bearing, hub, nook and crany, i get the bike in tip top shape, including a brand new pearl paint job.
Extremely happy with myself (this was one of the funnest projects i had undertaken in years), i still could not ride the bike for more than a few minutes, never feeling safe with the old brakes, and the down tube friction shifters were just too much to concentrate on. Somewhat discurraged, i still was in love with the idea of being so free, on a fast, sleek, powerfull, road bike.
Now i am determined, this is something i must do! After months of searching, in February of this year i purchased a Giant Defy!
This is when the real challange starts, lots of research, lots of trial and error. Adjust something here to get rid of this pain, and another shows up. For the first 2 months, 2-4 miles was the max, at 6 mph (pretty lame).
In March my beautiful daughter was born. My bike was no longer a priority... 
After a few months i realize i had really packed on some pounds in a very short time, i am diabetic and blood sugar was out of control. No energy to do anything, and sick and tired, i had to go for a ride to clear my head.
I was hooked agian! It was a short ride, only about 3 miles, but by the time i got back home i felt better than i had in weeks. To keep this feeling going i start riding multiple times per week. Getting more and more confident in my ability to ride, and many trips to the local LBS, my body is getting stronger, and i can ride for more that an hour at a time, including last saturday a 20+ mile ride, something not even in the relm of possibility a few short weeks ago...

Now to the point of my post.
I am much heavier than your average rider, i tip the scale at about 270. The past couple of weeks ive gotten pretty serous about riding and getting healthy, my blood sugar is better than it has ever been, more energy than i had when i was a teen. I goto sleep every night, the only thing on my mind is my next ride, and how to improve. Yet i am not loosing wieght...
Food is now fuel for my rides, only healthy nurishment. Counting every calorie, lots of good protien, slow carbs, quick carb fruits before a ride. Not starving myself, eating every 2-3 hours, my blood sugar is consistantly 80-140 (this is huge compared to my usual 350+). My strength on the bike seems to increase daily! The last 2 weeks have been 50 miles or more. 
Only weighing myself weekly, i have not been loosing, and this week actually gaining...
Is this actually possible, can i be getting healthier and in better shape and gain wieght?
Feeling pretty deflated about all my hard work, i could use some encouragement...


----------



## Curt D (Jun 2, 2014)

It will sound odd...but make sure you are eating enough. At 270 you need approx 3200 cal a day to maintain weight. This is close...12 x body weight + cal burned working out - 500 should equal about 1lb per week. Subtract 1000 for a little more loss.


----------



## shawnebgood (Jun 11, 2014)

Most days im at about 2500, im really not hungry all day, the foods i eat seem to be keeping me full. I feel like i eat too little during the day, then too much at night trying to catch up, almost forcing myself to eat more...


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

shawnebgood said:


> Most days im at about 2500, im really not hungry all day, the foods i eat seem to be keeping me full. I feel like i eat too little during the day, then too much at night trying to catch up, almost forcing myself to eat more...


I'm diabetic and almost 100 pounds more than you. To lose weight, I'm trying to stay around 1500-1800 calories. Any more than that, and I don't lose.

In your case, you're also adding muscle mass, which weighs more than fat.


----------



## shawnebgood (Jun 11, 2014)

I get so much motivation from stories of people that wiegh more than the normal 150-200 lbs who still love to ride a road bike! i am by far the largest person i have seen on a road bike in my area...


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

I will start with saying congratulations with your hard work... Now... another year or so of hard work, and you should meet your goals.

One way to look at a little extra padding.... pack down even the best riders with an extra 100 lbs of extra weight on their bikes, and they would be struggling. 

I'm not sure about gaining weight when you expect to be loosing weight, and Diabetes doesn't help. Going from a couple of miles to 20+ miles is a big improvement. You may be building muscles that you had forgotten that you had. You can't stop with 20 miles a week, but have to work out a way to keep it up several miles of riding on a daily basis.

No doubt that exercise makes you hungry. 

I wonder if with the counting calories, you've set the bar a little high, and you need to now start targeting fewer calories (while maintaining a healthy diet). It certainly won't be easy.

I have found a "secret weapon" that is helpful for myself. Blackberries are much more filling than one would otherwise expect for the number of usable calories. So, during blackberry season, I can eat a lot of blackberries (quarts a day), and loose a lot of weight. Prunes and plums may also fall into that category with high fiber content, so they are filling, while a lot is left undigested and passes right through. Yes, during the late summer and fall, I have access to a lot of fruit.

Be careful of your blood glucose levels. "350+" sounds very dangerous, and puts you at high risk for future health issues.


----------



## shawnebgood (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for your reply, i really appreciate it.
Previous to working hard on the bike my sugars would be at that point, since ive started riding almost daily, they never seem to be over 150, and with never having them under control for the last 9 years, this is way better than i ever wished for.

I will definetly try all the berries that sounds awesome. A coworker happend to bring in giant bags for fresh picked cherries and blueberries. I live in central Wa, a highly aggricultural area, so fresh fruits and vegitables are abundant. Fyi, we grow approx 95% of the nations hops in this area lol


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

shawnebgood said:


> Thanks for your reply, i really appreciate it.
> Previous to working hard on the bike my sugars would be at that point, since ive started riding almost daily, they never seem to be over 150, and with never having them under control for the last 9 years, this is way better than i ever wished for.
> 
> I will definetly try all the berries that sounds awesome. A coworker happend to bring in giant bags for fresh picked cherries and blueberries. I live in central Wa, a highly aggricultural area, so fresh fruits and vegitables are abundant. Fyi, we grow approx 95% of the nations hops in this area lol


If you haven't already, add Quinoa to your menu. I use it in place of rice or pasta. It's a complete protein, and not a real source of carbs since it's a seed instead of a grain.


----------



## shawnebgood (Jun 11, 2014)

ive heard of it but never tried it, any suggestions oh how to cook it?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

PlatyPius said:


> If you haven't already, add Quinoa to your menu. I use it in place of rice or pasta. It's a complete protein, and not a real source of carbs since it's a seed instead of a grain.


Quinoa is good food, but there are some misconceptions about it. It's not magic. It is a complete protein, unlike grains, though supplementing grains with legumes (as done in traditional diets around the world) takes care of that. But it is a source of carbohydrates -- 70% of the calories in quinoa are carbs, compared to 85% for wheat, and the difference is not extra protein, but extra fat (not a bad thing). (BTW, grains are seeds, too; it's just that they're seeds of a certain family of plants (grasses)).

Shawn, I can only speak as someone who's been lucky never to have had a serious weight problem in my life (so take my advice for what you think it's worth), but you need to eat less. I realize that pacing intake is an issue with diabetes, but it sounds like you need to cut back in the evening.

Just curious, how old are you, and how does your present weight compare with your history? Did you pack on a lot in recent years?

Anyway, congratulations on the gains, and keep it up. This is a great sport for staying in shape, and can be a lifelong one. I'm only 64, but there are a lot of _old_ guys on this board. ;-)


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

shawnebgood said:


> I will definetly try all the berries that sounds awesome. A coworker happend to bring in giant bags for fresh picked cherries and blueberries. I live in central Wa, a highly aggricultural area, so fresh fruits and vegitables are abundant. Fyi, we grow approx 95% of the nations hops in this area lol


The thing about the blackberries... perhaps more than most other fruits is that they are about 90% indigestible seed, and 10% berry, and still have a wonderful taste. I can't say that any other fruit is quite the same. Many fruits are quite high in sugar content. As I mentioned, prunes and plums are also high in fiber... which gives them a "reputation".


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

First, congrats on the progress. I got back into riding about 20 years ago with the birth of my son. I figured that I wanted to get healthy and drop some weight so I could stick around to be an amusing older relative to his kids. 

Second, weight gain when you are active can be caused by a LOT of different stuff. Hydration and water weight, for example. I wouldn't worry too much if you gain a small amount of weight one week IF you are being honest with the calories that you are counting.

Third, how are you counting calories consumed? I've found that an App like "MyFitnessPal" works wonders, if you are scrupulously honest with it. 

Fourth, how are you counting calories burned? The one thing that an App like "MyFitnessPal" may not do terribly well is estimate the number of calories that you are burning. I use a heartrate monitor which consistently tells me that I am burning far fewer calories than MyFitnessPal estimates that I've burned.

Keep at it!


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

I'm not 270, and I've never been. But, two years ago I was 210 and now I'm 152, so I have been through this. I don't know diabetes either, so please take what I say with a personal filter. Here is what I did.

Breakfast became a yogurt. Not a suger filled fake thing, but Greek yogurt of the zero fat variety. I chose Chobani because it is what I decided I like and I can get it at Costco and BJs. Every morning a 0% Chobani and coffee. That's it. 

Mid morning snack of a good quality nutrution bar of the snack size (<150 calories) chosen for highest protein and lowest sugar fat. 

Lunch - either a Cliff bar or a Pure Protein bar. 

Nothing more until I'm home from work. At this point I'm at a max of 530 calories. 

Dinner is a lean protein, as many veggies as I can ingest (with NO butter, etc., herbs, spices, no butter) and usually, but not aways a carb/grain. Normal portions (as in FDA portions, not "American" portions.) This was the hardest part for me to get used to, but now is just fine. 

Snacks while at home - at any time, in any quantity: Carrots, celery. We buy them in bulk now. I tell you I've eaten more carrots in the last two years than you would ever believe. Really. 

Once the initial shock to my body was done, exercise became a key part of this. I chose two things - riding a bike (started with a mtb, then a hybrid, now a road bike) and pushups. Why pushups? Because I knew from a long time ago that it is something that you can do with no equipment and IF you just do it religiously you get stronger. When I started I could do 10. Now, I do 65 -70 - no stopping, good form. Occasionally I'll punish myself and do 3 sets of 40 or something, but usually it is just get down and do it until I can not do another, and then force myself to do a couple more. It is the last thing I do at night after brushing teeth. Probably idiotic, but with all the demands on my time, it is the one time I know I'm alone and it lets me feel good about myself heading to bed. Note that if I did a big ride that day I give myself a pass. I'm no longer trying to do more as I'm focussed more on the riding than anything else.

So, now I can commute back and forth to work, 20 miles each way, and can knock out a long ride on the weekend and feel great after. (Oh, and I obviously eat more than the 1500 calories or so I was doing to lose the weight. I'd guess I'm at 2k for non riding days and 3k or higher when I'm burning a like amount. What is amazing is that food doesn't matter to me now other than it being fuel/nutrients.) I have a goal of doing a century this Fall, but the real goal is to be doing this when I'm 70+. I'm 52. I have 4 year old twins. Yes, being around at 70+ and active is somewhat mandatory.

I do not want to hijack the thread. I just want to tell you that this is doable. Absorb setbacks. Find what motivates you and kick ass. Set small goals and nail them. When you miss them, get angry and regroup, then kick that goal's ass. Rinse, repeat. 

I'll tell you, if someone had told me that I'd be drinking beer at night to make sure I didn't lose more weight (because I've been as low as 149 in the last couple of months and that's scary for me at 5'11") I'd have told them they were crazy.

Oh, and Quinoa is food of the Gods. And not only blackberries, but any berry - full of good **** for recovery and whatnot. 

Last thing - this forum seems to be awash in former diabetics. Something about losing 50/70 pounds and having a healthy lifestyle seems to help people put diabetes in the rear view mirror. That, and it is also* full *of people who are amazingly generous with giving helpful advice, which for me has meant getting technical advice about cycling, bikes, issues with bikes and LBS, whatever. If it helps you, you can find a real community here - and I say that as a very, very, very new participant, so this is not the view of someone who came here years ago. Just someone who appreciates what he stumbled across.

*And go you!* Starting (by far) was the hardest part.


----------



## shawnebgood (Jun 11, 2014)

About 8 yrs ago i was up to 320, have hovered 260-275 ever since, with a low of 240 about 2 years ago
Im really going to try and get more of the calories during the day and less at night, im definatly going to try the Quinoa


----------



## shawnebgood (Jun 11, 2014)

Im 33


----------



## shawnebgood (Jun 11, 2014)

I really enjoy seeing food as fuel, in the past it was the only thing that gave me pleasure. Now eating is what i have to do so i can enjoy living
i really like the pushup idea, it will also help with my upper body strength since i put so much on my hands while on the bike
Thanks for the input


----------



## Blackbeerthepirate (Apr 26, 2011)

PlatyPius said:


> I'm diabetic and almost 100 pounds more than you. To lose weight, I'm trying to stay around 1500-1800 calories. Any more than that, and I don't lose.
> 
> In your case, you're also adding muscle mass, which weighs more than fat.


I have a buddy who weighed pretty close to what you do now. His doctor told him he needed to do something NOW or he would rapidly decline health wise. He ate right with and there was a little loss. He started lifting but that wasn't helping his weight loss at all. He started riding thinking this would kick start things. His weight would hover around his original number but his body was changing. The only way he could quantify the change was to measure himself. 

There came a point, several months in, where the pounds really started to come off. He's gotta be well under 200 now. 

Keep at it and it'll show up on your scale soon.


----------



## shawnebgood (Jun 11, 2014)

Excited to try it, headed to luch now, gonna go get some lol
i love the info, i thrive on information, gives me motivation!


----------



## shawnebgood (Jun 11, 2014)

I use mapmyride, which is also connected to my myfitnesspal
i have been planning my next purchase to be a bluetooth heart rate monitor


----------



## shawnebgood (Jun 11, 2014)

thanks for the encouragment!


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I use Lose It! for tracking food intake. It was a big help. Unfortunately, I had a big stressful time from November to, well, now. I'm a stress eater. I had lost 58 pounds from April to September last year, and I've put about 70 back on. Now I have to start all over. Unfortunately, I also work 8-9 hours/day (I own a bike shop) and drive 4 hours/day to get to the shop then home. So 12-13 hours gone for work, 8 hours for sleep, and 1 hour for getting ready in the morning. That leaves about 2 hours a day that aren't taken up by sleeping, working, driving, or bathing/grooming. Typically, those hours are being used to clean/maintain the house and to sit on my ass and watch DVDs. Ergo, exercise isn't really an option at the moment.

So it will all have to be diet. Hence the 1500-1800 calorie range for me.

Me, I'm on a low-calorie, low-sugar/carb, low-cholesterol, low-sodium diet. I have high blood-pressure, a fatty liver, type 2 diabetes, and I carry around nitroglycerine in case I have another heart attack. I also have arthritis in my ankles, knees, and hips, an exploded Achilles tendon, gout, and who knows what else. My advice? Don't be me. Cut your calories back and lose weight as quickly as you safely can. I started getting all of my health issues when I was around 35 and close to your weight (I'm 45 now). Once you have all of those issues, it's hard to do much physical activity to help burn calories. Cycling is about the only thing I CAN do, and I don't have time for it right now. So eat simple foods (no more than 4 ingredients) and pedal your ass off.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

shawnebgood said:


> Most days im at about 2500, im really not hungry all day, the foods i eat seem to be keeping me full. I feel like i eat too little during the day, then too much at night trying to catch up, almost forcing myself to eat more...


Try to eat more early. Less later. Eat breakfast like a king. Dinner like a pauper. 

Also avoid carbs at night.


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

That's a great next purchase. If you are really feeling good, pick up a book that covers training with a heartrate monitor. A HR monitor is a great tool, but you need to know how to work with it and get to know your body. Oh, and if you haven't done so, I might talk to my doctor about all of this. I am sure that he or she will be thrilled that you are riding and exercising...


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

PlatyPius said:


> If you haven't already, add Quinoa to your menu. I use it in place of rice or pasta. It's a complete protein, and not a real source of carbs since it's a seed instead of a grain.


Agree with this. I prefer Quinoa to rice, pasta or potatoes.


----------



## shawnebgood (Jun 11, 2014)

i think the positive from this, you know you have the ability to lose the weight! losing 58 lbs is a huge deal, regardless if you gain it back. I would say just learn from the expierence... move forward, and have more confidence that you know how to get healthy and feel good.


----------



## shawnebgood (Jun 11, 2014)

Thats a really good idea to look into how to use the monitor, knowing how to use the information would be really important. I cant wait to see my doctor, and get my blood work, i want to see those improvements!


----------



## shawnebgood (Jun 11, 2014)

i know thats the better way to do it, i recently read that carbs at night prevents the body from burning fat while sleeping, the optimal time to burn
the last couple days i have been trying to shift towards this


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

shawnebgood said:


> i know thats the better way to do it, i recently read that carbs at night prevents the body from burning fat while sleeping, the optimal time to burn
> the last couple days i have been trying to shift towards this


I have a hard time with it too. Get carb cravings at night like mad. I have lost 70 lbs but put maybe 7 back on. I fluctuate a tad. And that 70 is over 5 years or so. Most of it in the first year and then really fighting to keep it off or take it off again.


----------



## shawnebgood (Jun 11, 2014)

it seems like anytime ive dropped weight quickly, it has always come back in force.


----------



## mark11 (Aug 14, 2006)

Congratulations on your weight loss so far and on your determination. If you're not losing weight you're eating more than you think you are. If you're not weighing your food you're consuming more calories than you think you are. Weight loss is nothing more than calories in vs calories out unless there's an underlying medical condition. It's not anywhere near as complicated as people make it out to be. Meet your daily protein and fat needs then fill in the rest of your daily calories with carbs.


----------



## Mcfarton (May 23, 2014)

First of all your first bike build is very impressive and I'm jealous. Obviously calorie count is important as others are suggested. Meeting with your doctor should be first and then a nutritionist should be second. Sometimes insurance will pay for nutritionist or dietician.

Many people will argue but I believe the first mile the hardest congratulations on your new hobby. Keep going and enjoy the ride. It's all about having fun.


----------



## shawnebgood (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks, i appreciate the encouragement!


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 9, 2012)

Good job on the progress, stay after it.

I am surprised you are eating fruits being a diabetic. Even though they are natural sugars, they can still cause insulin issues with in the body. I started out 2/15/14 weighing in at 212lbs (I am 5'9") and am now down to 192lbs. I was already cycling but never got under 200lbs.

At the beginning of march I started using a trainer at the gym I got to, between him pushing me harder and helping me with my diet I started to see gains and losses. Here are some of the things he suggested I change and that has worked.

Breakfast
Needs to be Protein and grains. I start with a protein shake that is 25g of protein and then have a small bag in oatmeal, if you are watching your sodium and sugar you could use oatmeal out of the can. I also take with me a hard boiled egg or two as well and eat them, we call them protein bombs because they pack about 9g of protein per egg.

Lunch
Chicken breast or fish, some veggies or rice.

Dinner
More chicken breast or fish, more veggies or rice (with that I sometimes will just eat another protein shake depending on what I am doing and how long I have before bed).

I drink lots of water, though I do cheat and have a caffeine free drink (rootbeer is my choice). I also will have a cheat meal 2-3x times a week, but I also ride about 5x a week for 100+ miles and burn 750+ calories per ride.

Another thing my trainer advised me of is to not eat fruit after lunch, once again because of the sugar in it and how the body reacts by making insulin which causes your body to turn the fruit sugar into fat reserves.

keep after it, the changes will come. I got really irked as I wasn't dropping weight very fast, now I am 20lbs down I am wearing jeans I have not worn in 2 years. I still have another 10-12lbs to go and am hoping to hit that goal by the end of this summer.


----------



## Smallegange (Jun 1, 2014)

Muscles have greater density than fat, which probably explains why you are feeling stronger but haven't lost any weight yet. Give your body some time to adjust to your new training regimen, keep a healthy diet and you will be fine.


----------



## gte (Jun 7, 2013)

Smallegange said:


> Muscles have greater density than fat, which probably explains why you are feeling stronger but haven't lost any weight yet. Give your body some time to adjust to your new training regimen, keep a healthy diet and you will be fine.


^ this

It's very likely that you are turning fat to muscle and therefore not losing weight _yet_. Soon enough though you'll build up the muscle necessary for cycling and then the weight loss will come. Just make sure to keep you diet clean and to not eat too much.


----------



## RocketScientist (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

I am getting into cycling for the first time ever, learning everything from the ground up. My health issues are different from yours - I'm just generally out of shape from years of too much work, too much depression and too little exercise. Right now I'm riding less than 2miles a day, just around my neighborhood, but for me this is a huge accomplishment, and I'm getting a little stronger every day!

So, I really respect what you are doing and just wanted to give you a shout-out and encouragement. And for what it's worth, nutrition is a hobby of mine - as others have said, stick with it, look for small ways you can improve just a bit more, and don't worry if it takes longer than you think it should. Sometimes our bodies will take the fuel we give them and strengthen immunity, muscle mass, endurance first , and then drop pounds later. Maybe this is the case for you?

Good luck,
-Rocket


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

> Is this actually possible, can i be getting healthier and in better shape and gain weight?


Muscle weighs more than fat so if you are building strength (muscle) and also losing fat, you might find that you either don't lose much weight but are actually gaining as the muscle replaces fat. If you are feeling better then that's good. Your clothes should also start fitting better.

50 miles per week is not that significant but it is better than nothing, especially if you were having trouble going more than a few miles initially.


----------



## Lindy B. (Jun 20, 2013)

Have you looked into a whole food, plant based diet? Look up Engine2 online, they are a good resource. Also, watch Forks Over Knives, a documentary to help get you started or at least provide some good info. 

Just a thought.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

do you have a bike computer or (or found a good phone app) to track mileage and average speed? when you first start going from 10 to 20 to 40 miles at a clip is really powerful. average speed going from 12 to 15 then 10 17mph is also a HUGE deal. this really helped me compete with myself and track my progress. I would also recommend a cadence sensor...this helped me always be in the right gear or close. congrats on getting started


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

PlatyPius said:


> I use Lose It! for tracking food intake. It was a big help. Unfortunately, I had a big stressful time from November to, well, now. I'm a stress eater. I had lost 58 pounds from April to September last year, and I've put about 70 back on. Now I have to start all over. Unfortunately, I also work 8-9 hours/day (I own a bike shop) and drive 4 hours/day to get to the shop then home. So 12-13 hours gone for work, 8 hours for sleep, and 1 hour for getting ready in the morning. That leaves about 2 hours a day that aren't taken up by sleeping, working, driving, or bathing/grooming. Typically, those hours are being used to clean/maintain the house and to sit on my ass and watch DVDs. Ergo, exercise isn't really an option at the moment.


2 hour drive to work? Whew! I thought a 40 minute drive was long when I worked further away (I'm now back to a 15 minute commute by bike, 8 if I need to take the car). Move closer to your shop! You'll find all kinds of time you never thought existed!

OP - don't give up. I've never had a weight issue myself, but I have friends who have had issues, and it usually takes them a while of getting into the groove of exercise and diet before they start reaping the benefits of lost weight. One of my friends says he loses weight quicker by running than cycling, though he much prefers cycling.


----------



## shawnebgood (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome, im glad your getting into it
something i didnt mention, or really want to talk about, i was recently diagnosed as manic depressive. i can say most of my life ive been depressed, just thought it was normal. Ive been on a couple different meds, none really did much, until about 2 months ago, Dr decided to try and anti convulsion med... it has worked wonders, for the first time in my life i can say im not depressed!
Rocket, there is so much available now for depression, there is no reason to try and just deal with it, once i realized there is a problem it helped me completely change how i view things. After that, trial and error, where WILL be something out there that will make all the difference.
Thanks for the encouragement, I never expected to get so many people responding to my post. I really just did it to be therapeutic, since i haven't seen the gains i would like.
Anyway keep at it. ive heard the best depression drug available is exercise! its a good place to start


----------



## FatMike (Jul 15, 2011)

I too am weighing in at 270 and just started a thread here today. People have been super supportive. We can do this!


----------



## shawnebgood (Jun 11, 2014)

I have watched that documentary, and lots of other ones like it. I completely believe in the whole food diet, i just cant seem to do only plants lol
but what i do eat is processed as little as possible, my theary is that anything that has been broke down and process for you before you eat it, your body never gets a chance to do break it down, strait to sugar, and straight to fat. 
Anyways, im a person that has a ton of info in my head, just have a hard time using it!


----------



## shawnebgood (Jun 11, 2014)

i use mapmyride on my phone, really like it so far. its also what i use to count calories. About 22 miles is my max at a moderate pace, 8-10 mph, if i really push it 12-15 mph for about 10 miles


----------



## shawnebgood (Jun 11, 2014)

i was really nervous to post my experience...
but all the support has been amazing! Makes me want to push harder than ever, i want to be able to post some success stories, and maybe one day, not get the funny looks when i tell some one i ride


----------



## shawnebgood (Jun 11, 2014)

i would love to commute to work, but i wear a suit everyday... Showing up drenched in sweat... Nope


----------



## shawnebgood (Jun 11, 2014)

Really wanted to challenge myself today, goal was to beat last Saturdays 22 mile ride. I fell everyone's encouragement pushing me, pushing me harder than ive ever pushed before...
Wham @ 15 miles, legs completely went out, felt dizzy, lethargic, barely able to get myself to a bench.
drink some electrolytes, ate some graham crackers, waited about 10 minutes, decided to get back on the bike (a good song came on Pandora, got my head bobbin so it was time to keep going). First 30 seconds felt fine, then could barely peddle in 1st gear!
Stopped again, maybe electrolytes and food hadn't kicked in yet.
When i got back on it was the same result. i repeated this twice more, the last stop was about 20 min laying on a picnic table trying to completely relax, i did not want to be done!
None of this worked. Walked home, which was almost as bad as riding, feeling defeated... I think about why i got myself in that situation, to start with i did not eat enough before the ride, and graham crackers are not going to be a quick source of energy.
Yet the main reason my body quit, puts a smile on my face. i pushed it to the limit. All the positivity from this forum pushed me mentally more than my body can handle, and for that i thank you all.


----------



## shawnebgood (Jun 11, 2014)

CliffordK said:


> I will start with saying congratulations with your hard work... Now... another year or so of hard work, and you should meet your goals.
> 
> One way to look at a little extra padding.... pack down even the best riders with an extra 100 lbs of extra weight on their bikes, and they would be struggling.
> 
> ...


Tried the blackberries yesterday, simply amazing! The sour ones are actually the best.
Also today i did start measuring everthing, making sure the calories i track are correct. i assume lots of people fudge the numbers when they count calories. This makes no since, you started counting for a reason, your only lying to yourself.


----------



## Smallegange (Jun 1, 2014)

shawnebgood said:


> Really wanted to challenge myself today, goal was to beat last Saturdays 22 mile ride. I fell everyone's encouragement pushing me, pushing me harder than ive ever pushed before...
> Wham @ 15 miles, legs completely went out, felt dizzy, lethargic, barely able to get myself to a bench.
> drink some electrolytes, ate some graham crackers, waited about 10 minutes, decided to get back on the bike (a good song came on Pandora, got my head bobbin so it was time to keep going). First 30 seconds felt fine, then could barely peddle in 1st gear!
> Stopped again, maybe electrolytes and food hadn't kicked in yet.
> ...


Well done! Keep up the good work! Just some well-meant advice. 

Try not to push yourself too much when it comes to distance and speed. Just up the frequency of your rides. It will help you build the muscles and the endurance you will need to start burning fat and cover greater distances in the near future. Your first priority is getting comfortable with riding your bike several times a week. 

Don't exaggerate the importance of electrolytes and food when riding these short distances. Focus on a healthier diet in general. A light meal and a bottle of water should be more than enough for a 20 mile bike ride. 

Best of luck! And keep us updated!


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

Just restate for me how many calories in are you think you should be eating, and how are you guessing at calories out if at all? And how much sweaty exercise you you do per week, per day etc? Are you using a heart rate monitor? 
How long did it take you to ride the 15 OK miles?


----------



## gte (Jun 7, 2013)

shawnebgood said:


> Really wanted to challenge myself today, goal was to beat last Saturdays 22 mile ride. I fell everyone's encouragement pushing me, pushing me harder than ive ever pushed before...
> Wham @ 15 miles, legs completely went out, felt dizzy, lethargic, barely able to get myself to a bench.
> drink some electrolytes, ate some graham crackers, waited about 10 minutes, decided to get back on the bike (a good song came on Pandora, got my head bobbin so it was time to keep going). First 30 seconds felt fine, then could barely peddle in 1st gear!
> Stopped again, maybe electrolytes and food hadn't kicked in yet.
> ...


Judging by the symptoms, it sounds like you've bonked, i.e. your body got depleted of glycogen and your blood sugar dropped. A trained athlete can go hard for about 90 minutes before bonking, but you are just starting and your body isn't ready for this kind of effort yet. Also make sure that you eat enough carbohydrates. Electrolytes are needed to prevent cramping, but it's not easy to judge when they are necessary. I've done 5hr rides without any electrolytes and I've never cramped on any of my rides so far.

For the moment though I think the most important thing is cutting down on mileage and increasing the frequency of your rides. As your fitness improves you'll be able to go faster and longer, but don't try to get there too quickly - it's too risky.


----------



## shawnebgood (Jun 11, 2014)

Im using a calorie counter and measuring my food, last week i did 44 miles in 6 hours total. No heart rate monitor yet, looking to purchase one soon. Im genrally eating 2500 per day, closer to 2000 on a day i dont ride, slightly higher on days i really push it


----------



## shawnebgood (Jun 11, 2014)

Riding shorter and more often sounds good, also will give me a chance to go higher intensity since im not trying to save myself. I actually woke up early this morning and jumped on the trainer for a few minutes intense min


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

I would totally up your exercise time if you want to use exercise as a way of using calories. And I would think that keeping to under 2K in is going to be a requirement for losing weight. IMO there is no need for platitudes about muscle when you are just riding 6 hours a week. if you are otherwise sedentary (as many of us are) the 6 hours of exercise are not going to compensate for that. Work out how much you need to eat to continue to lose weight and don't even count exercise as part of the equation unless you are burning serious calories out. 6 hours a week is a not a reason to eat more on any day. See if you can get your hours up and at least hit 7 hours and then more. Throw in some weights and resistance on top of cardio time. Work on your fitness, a trainer is terrific because you have no excuse. I used to never watch TV unless I was on the treadmill or spin bike or trainer. Evenings are great for that.


----------



## shawnebgood (Jun 11, 2014)

Finally some success! Down 5 lbs from friday. 
Things i changed this week,
1. Consistantly 2100 calories per day, regardless of calories burned.
2. Measuring everything i eat, when in doubt over estimate.
3. Minimal carbs at night.
4. Shorter more high intensity rides.

So far this has worked for the last couple of days, and been pretty easy to maintain. Realy hope the trend continues...


----------



## Red90 (Apr 2, 2013)

There is really no magic about weight loss. It is about calories consumed to calories burned. The key is to have a realistic plan and be consistent with it. I see too many people try to lose at an unhealthy rate and starve themselves. Usually 1-2 lbs a week is a good target. You have to understand that to make the weight loss stick, it needs to be a lifestyle you can realistically embrace and enjoy. Most people do some crazy low carb or low calorie diet, lose a few pounds quickly but rebound back or worse gain more weight because they can't sustain that kind of eating habit. They usually gain more than previously cause they have loss muscle mass when they starve themselves and muscle burns more calories than fat mass.

You will have fluctuations in your weight due to water weight, liquid and stuff in your bowels etc... Don't be too concerned with what the scale says every day. Just trust the formula that if u have a calorie deficit of about 3500, that will equate to 1lb of weight loss. You will see your average weight drop according to that schedule.

Also... Just remember that it took years for you to gain that weight... You can't expect to lose it over night. It will take months if not years to get to where you want. Just think of it this way... If you can average 1lb a week, that's almost 52lb in a year... I think most people would be pretty impressed if they can achieve that and that would be a realistic goal.


----------



## walldoggy (Apr 28, 2014)

My wife told me a saying once. "You lose weight in the kitchen, get fit at the gym."


----------



## StuntmanMike (Mar 18, 2014)

I just started reading this thread, and it looks like you've found out what I was wanting to post.

Mileage isn't the end all, it's the intensity level that will up your fitness and help you lose weight.

I can do a 3+ hour 11mph 40 mile group ride and get home without having broken a sweat, or I can go do a 15 mile 17mph ride in under an hour by myself and be wiped out when I get home.

I was on the bike only about 1/4th the time, but I got way more out of the shorter ride because I'm hammering the whole way.

Let me just add the disclaimer that while that is fast for ME, I am in no way trying to brag, I know lots of other guys do that pace on an "easy" ride.


----------



## Leadrunner (Mar 10, 2014)

I am a senior (68) and just started riding anywhere near seriously in Feb this year. At 5'5", I was about 195. Started out about four or five miles a day four days a week, and lost about 15 lbs. very quickly. Have graduated up to 10 to 15 per day, three days a week with a typically longer ride on Saturday. First problem is that I have been stuck at about 180 ever since. Don't know about the bonk, but did a 30 miler a couple of weeks ago. Problem was kids came in from Florida the night before so only got about five hours sleep, and then didn't eat before the ride.  I don't know if it was a bonk, but was tired even during the first five. Made the whole ride, but paid for it. Rest and fuel for me in the future. Even with not losing weight, I feel better, sleep like a rock, and look forward to every ride. Best thing I have ever done.


----------



## casual (Jun 2, 2014)

I started 8 months ago at 265#, my first ride was 2.7 miles at 10 mph average and I was wiped out. My second third and 10th weren't much better. Now I ride 25-50 miles a day, 5 days a week at about a 15 mph average. I have over 2000 miles on my 30 pound Raleigh Misceo 1.0. Best of all I now weigh 225 pounds! Make sure you track your rides using one of the popular apps. I use Strava and find it very motivating!


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm glad you're getting something out of this forum. You're not the first and won't be the last. (Although it can be rare in some sections).

I saw the suggestion to do as many pushups as you can, and I kind of like it. Building a routine that works the other end of the body can't hurt. 

Allegedly, muscle burns more calories, even sitting still, so hopefully you can add some up top to help overall rate of burn.


----------

